# Plextor Brenner erkennt keine CD`s mehr



## Austin (9. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Plextor Brenner 16/10/40
Es ist ein interner IDE Brenner.

Der Brenner erkennt keine CD`s mehr.(welcher Art auch immer).Es blinkt nur noch die Diode,aber es wird kein Inhalt angezeigt,bzw. wird die CD nicht geladen.
Es wird ab und an,angezeigt,daß ein E/A Gerätefehler verursacht wurde.

Der Brenner hängt an einem IDE Kabel mit einem CD Rom,was einwandfrei läuft.
Der Brenner lief bis vor kurzen auch einwandfrei.Es ist Windows XP installiert (mit SP 1),neueste Firmware ect,ist auch installiert.

Hat jemand einen Tip oder Erfahrung.

Leider ist die Garantie abgelaufen.(Kaufdatum 15.3.01)
Hat Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Plextor Reparaturservice,und weiß wieviel das ungefähr kostet.Schätze aber mal,daß sich eine Reparatur nicht lohnt..........  :-(

Was könnt ihr mir für einen Brenner empfehlen.? (nicht so teuer)

Im voraus schonmal Danke

Gruß Jan


----------



## Rettungsdackel (9. Januar 2003)

versuch doch nochmal die neuste (oder besser eine version tiefer) firmware draufzumachen


----------



## sam (9. Januar 2003)

mein plextor ist ziemlich wählerisch, 
was ide-kabel angeht...
ich würd mal versuchen das teil, an 
dem anderen anschluß bzw. mit nem 
anderen kabel zu probieren
das problem mit dem "cd's nicht erkennen" 
hab ich bei mir so gelöst...windows 
findet das teil bei mir in dem fall 
irgendwie nur halb...


----------



## melmager (10. Januar 2003)

und mal eine reinigungs cd duchziehen


----------



## Austin (10. Januar 2003)

*Brenner*

Hallo,

danke für die schnellen Antworten,
aber er scheint wohl wirklich defekt zu sein.;(( ;(( 

Tja,

habe mal den Support angeschrieben.(Superschnell geantwortet - Lobenswert)

Allerdings berechnen die knappe 73 Euro für die Reparatur inc. Versand. :[ 

Da lohnt das reparieren nicht mehr.
Mein nächster Brenner,wird wohl nicht mehr von Plextor sein.Auch wenn das vielleicht ein seltener Fall ist,aber ich ärgere mich maßlos darüber,daß ich mir nen Brenner für 650 DM kaufe,und dieser keine 2 Jahre hält.(und er wurde wirklich nur zum Brennen genutzt).
Das spricht nicht unbedingt für die Firma...  :# 

Mein 6 Jahre alter HP Brenner funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei.!

Kann mir jemand einen günstigen Alles-Brenner empfehlen.?

Gruß Jan


----------

